# Swollen eye



## Kbaldwin0630 (Jun 20, 2019)

This is my fancy mouse Betsy, I hope the photos attached correctly. I was wondering if anyone could tell what is going on with her eye? It isn't photographing well but it is swollen underneath her eye. I cant see any injury or any cloudiness on her eye. it was looking a little wet but not so much anymore. It hasnt gotten any worse or better and I'm getting worried. It's only on one eye but I just recently introduced her to 3 new house mates and one seemed to try to dominate her at first but I haven't seen her dominating her since the first two days. Could it be injury related from her or? This is my first mouse so I'm worried. You can't tell in the photos but she has quite a bit of swelling near her eye. Any help or advice would be very appreciated!!!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Does her eye look any better? There are a few possibilities as to why her eye could be swollen. The pictures are blurry, but perhaps the other mouse did bite her or she poked/injured it somehow. Pictures of the whole cage, inside and out, would be helpful and how the mice were introduced to each other.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I have had these occasionally in the past. It could be a tumor growth, or bacteria infection from a disease or cut. I left my mice alone and let their bodies naturally heal. I've never found health improvements with medication and it is not good to apply Neosporin to the eye.

Hope the mouse gets better. Make sure it does not have external parasites which would cause the possible scratching.


----------

